# Meprolight night sights for P9?



## golfrj (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Gang, (New guy here) I have a question on the Meprolight night sights for the P9, I can't seem to find a close up on the sights and am trying to find out if they have the white plastic inserts installed surrounding the tritium for daylight use? The sights on my other guns all seem to have them but wanted to check before sending off for some.. You comments will be appreciated..

ps... Great little gun...


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes they do. Easy to see daytime, too.


----------



## tduinc (Jan 5, 2012)

I have them on my Glock 27...just ordered for my Kahr P45.........excellent sights..extremely bright


----------



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Great sights. Have a set on all my serious guns. I particularly like the green front and yellow rears. Very easy to quickly pick up the front sight.


----------

